
First Class Functions in PHP 7 - nanch
https://nanch.com/blog/20170104.php.first.class.functions.php
======
nanch
Hey guys, I made this post just to show off what I learned through playing
around a bit and thought someone might get something out of it.

If you have any questions or requests I'd be happy to help!

